# Templates how/where to install in Lightroom



## suncheckfun (Apr 16, 2009)

I have several templates file named   .irtemplate   I opened lightroom in windows explorer looking for the file to paste them into. In this forum I found a place that said to save in  irwebengin galery. 

I found webengins but there are several files:
autoviewer.Irwebengin
default_flash.Irwebengin
default_html.Irwebengin
postcardviewer.Irwebengin
simpleviewer.Irwebengin

I cant past anything into these gallery's though.

Please help


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 16, 2009)

What are the templates for?? Printing??


----------



## suncheckfun (Apr 16, 2009)

*Templates use*

These are templates to do things like:

Bold & Snappy.lrtemplate
Fantasy.lrtemplate
warmlight.lrtemplate
vintage.lrtemplate
there are over 4'' templates to change photos with a single click, if I can install them


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 16, 2009)

OK, what you have are develop presets that will live in the Develop Presets folder. This will be located in the same area where you had the Web presets that you except one level up.
You may wish to look at this: http://www.prophotoshow.net/blog/2''8/'3/21/lightroom-tip-manage-your-presets-like-a-fanatic/


----------



## suncheckfun (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thank you very much Greg*

Greg,

Thank you very much, and I thank you for the url to show me also.

I struggled searched through the interworking of the program and it was on the program desktop all along.

My thanks to you and this forum again.

Mike


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Apr 18, 2009)

That's what we are all here for.... helping each other!!:lol::lol:

Mike I didn't say welcome so welcome aboard!! 
To help us help you could you please take a moment to fill in your signature in the "userCP' that is found in the nav-bar at the top left of the page - thanks.


----------

